# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Recaro Rae Bright Orange im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Recaro Rae Bright Orange im Test*

					Der Rae Bright Orange ist bereits der zweite Gaming-Stuhl des deutschen Autositzherstellers Recaro. Wir haben den Recaro Rae Bright Orange ausgiebig für Sie Probe gesessen und stellen fest, dass der Fünf-Sterne-Stuhl für Gamer eine ansprechende Optik, eine Top-Verarbeitung, einen sehr hohen Sitzkomfort sowie eine sehr gute Ergonomie miteinander kombiniert.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Recaro Rae Bright Orange im Test*


----------

